# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام Front/Back/Full stack developer

## freemind.stars

از یک نفر برنامه نویس ارشد مسلط به Front & Back End با تکنولوژی های زیر دعوت به همکاری میشود. همچنین اگر در هریک از قسمت های فرانت یا بک اند تخصص دارید میتوانید رزومه خود را برایمان بفرستید.

مهارت های تخصصی مورد نیاز بخش Front-End:
مسلط به Angular V8
آشنا به NativeScript
مسلط به JS ES6 and higher/ TypeScript
مسلط به CSS3, SASS, HTML5, XML
مسلط به الگوهای طراحی نرم افزار مانند MVC
***توانایی طراحی و ساخت تخته وایتبرد و سایر ملزومات جهت کلاس مجازی(LMS) با استفاده از نمونه های open source (بدون استفاده از API آماده و یا نمونه های کرک شده مثل adobe connect)
***توانایی طراحی و ساخت Flow board جهت کنار هم قرار دادن بلوک های از پیش کد نویسی شده توسط کاربران سایت برای ایجاد الگوریتم(فلوچارت/بلاک دیاگرام)های جدید


 مهارت های تخصصی بخش Back-end:
مسلط به تحليل و طراحي سيستم
 مسلط به فریم ورک های NodeJS, Express
 مسلط به پایگاه داده های MongoDB, MySQL
 مسلط به مفاهیم و طراحی وب سرویس و REST-APIs
مسلط به فرایند تست و دیباگینگ پروژه(ترجیحا اتوماتیک تست)

مهارت های عمومی:
دارای رزومه ی قوی در زمینه طراحی و پیاده سازی وب سایت و موبایل اپلیکیشن مبتنی بر تکنولوژی NativeScript (موارد مربوطه به همراه قسمت انجام شده توسط متقاضی در رزومه ی ارسالی ذکر گردد)
آشنایی با Git/Agile/Scrum
آشنایی با تست و دیباگ پروژه
آشنایی با داکیومنت کردن کد
توانایی انتقال مفاهیم و آموزش دادن به سایر کارمندان
خوش قول و وقت شناس و مسئولیت پذیر
آشنایی کافی با زبان انگلیسی جهت research و یا پرسیدن سوال روی stackoverflow
داشتن روحیه ی خلاق و علاقه مند به یادگیری مباحث و تکنولوژی های جدید
داشتن روحیه کار تیمی و دوستانه


محل کار: دانشگاه شهید بهشتی(ولنجک)، مرکز رشد نوآوری
ساعت کار: 7.5 الی 15.5(قابل مذاکره)
حقوق: لطفا حقوق درخواستی خود را به همراه رزومه تان بفرستید
ارسال رزومه به : freemind.stars@gmail.com

----------

